# This scares the @#&* out of me!



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW...me too! Just her normal picture is bad enough!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

halloween4ever said:


> WOW...me too! Just her normal picture is bad enough!




Wait....what do you mean by "normal"?


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Blumpkin said:


> Wait....what do you mean by "normal"?


You're right...what was I thinking? Then again, maybe I meant normal in the land of the freaks.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

stop making fun of my mom!!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

That is definately a scary beast.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

[/COLOR][/B]


creepy crawler said:


> stop making fun of my mom!!!!!


*Yeah, its not CC's fault that his mom hasnt been to the salon to get her back waxed, CC you might want to remind her.. *


----------



## ehustak (Aug 31, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth!


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

now now I know yall just having some bedroom fantasy of being the that balding warewolf


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG this is one of the most scary pictures I have ever seen!!!!!


----------



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

I know it's near Halloween, but that's just wrong! I thought I had a twisted mind! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------

